# Local and Domain Administrator



## ITLogic() (Sep 5, 2004)

I hope this isn'e too lame of a question. Do local and domain Administrators have all the same administrative right?


----------



## Knight3539 (May 25, 2005)

Not a lame question at all.

No, they don't. Local admin is admin on a local computer. Domain admin is admin on all the computers in a domain. Therefore, the local admin has rights on a LOCAL machine, and the domain admin has rights on all machines in the DOMAIN.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

A Domain Admin has control over the entire Domain, while a local admin has control only over the local machine.


----------



## ITLogic() (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks! So if I want to install a program that needs administrative rights, I can do it either as a domain or local administrator?


----------



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

*re*

u can use local domain for it


----------

